# 72 Fiberglass Hood



## Bigknock (Jun 18, 2021)

has anyone used the fiberglass hood from Original Parts Group? just wonder how it fit etc or what other options have you used?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

No have not, although it is available from Ames and other vendors. Ames will usually comment about it. It is the only new hood for 71 and 72s. But somebody last year posted a metal nose patch for these hoods to repair the rust problem on the nose


----------



## Bigknock (Jun 18, 2021)

ok awesome….thanks I will check them out.


----------

